# Getting started - any advice helps!



## Idaho11 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm looking to get started with WHFB, so sorry for opening up yet another, "Which army should I play?" thread.

As far as looks go, I'm between skaven, wood elves, and lizardmen. Lizardmen are winning the looks category (who doesn't love dinos riding dinos?), though skaven are a close second, and wood elves right behind.

As far as playstyle goes, I like faster armies, and I like armies that can control the other side. I generally don't like horde armies, which is a strike against skaven. However, I also like their crazy, unpredictable technology. That seems thematically/narratively interesting to me. I also like the idea of guerrilla warfare - closing, striking, moving out.

I went to the GW shop in NYC today, and one of the guys there was a great help. However, I'd like more opinions just to help me with the decision.

Wood elves playstyle seems like the most interesting to me, as they seem to be straight up skirmish. Shoot with some; with others, close in, do some damage, fade away. However, I hear that they're a little weak right now. Also, while in the top 3 as far as looks go, they're at the bottom of this list of 3.

Lizardmen seem like a front runner right now. Outside of the awesome models, they seem like I can run the type of army that I'd find interesting. I could use their big guys to form a line and then run skinks to move in and out, harassing enemy lines. I'd also have something to do during each phase, especially if I equipped those skinks with some blowguns.

Skaven, I just like the idea of crazy rat warriors running to the slaughter while their crazy technology may or may not work behind their lines. That just seems fun.

I'd also like to take into account how fun the armies are to play against, so if any of these are just NPE, I'd like to know that as well (I hear that some skaven lists can just be really unfun to play against).

I picked up some lizardmen units today just to have something to mess with along with their codex, but I'd be fine with switching that up if people think I'd be happier with another army.

Any input is welcome!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

All 3 are good options.

Wood Elves- some really beautiful models but they are very weak. It is possible to win with them but probably a bit boring to play against too often. They also should have a new book coming out soonish so it might be worth waiting to get the special/rare options which might well change (glade guard and dryad core is unlikely to stop being good choices).

Skaven- if you can face painting them then they are a supurb army. Lots of fun, lots of variation with good leadership, decent shooting, decent magic and some great combat options... with the chance to blow yourself up horribly. Always fun to see.

Lizardmen- reliable, very cool theme and can put their hand to pretty much anything. Terradons, salamanders and skinks give massive mobility with solid shooting (but very short range) while the combat blocks are some of the toughest in the game.


It sounds like you've gone with lizards and they'll do you well. Personally I wouldn't advise WE just now, not with the way they play likely to change so drastically with a new army book (the ethos of the army book got nerfed with the rules change... so any new army book is likely to be very different).

Good luck with it...


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm new to Fantasy myself but I'd go with the Lizardmen if I were you. I also wanted the Wood Elves cause they remind me of Rangers (my favorite NWN class to play), but yea I've heard they're out of date but with the new army book they might be worth it. 

The Skaven, while nice, aren't really my thing so my opinion on them is a bit bias.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I am also starting my first army high elfs. Back to the topic of lizards I agree with being good looking models looking and thye some good rules.


----------

